# I saw this this in a magazine.



## TylerDean (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm new here. I'm wondering other points of view. I enjoy compound (APA Mamba MX2) and traditional (Bear Kodiak Grizzly) archery. This is a very busy site. I just want to fit in.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* TylerDean. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!  :wave:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------

